# Digital vs Manual?



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

I am ordering tomorrow and i want to know if the extra bucks is worth it. i am going with the airlift kit from will. Autopilot would be the option if i dont go manual but i heard that ride height option doesnt work and that mainly what i want it for, any opinions on this?
car its going on 


























_Modified by Alexvr at 10:33 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i have auto pilot and LOVE it. im sold my kit, but my setup im building now will have it for sure. it is really nice. the ride height function does work but it doesn't put it to EXACTLY the same psi every time (its within 5-7psi of where you set it though). and plus if you have a slow leak somewhere the ride height function will automatically put a little extra air ass needed in to whichever bag it is. (there is a +- 10psi parameter from where you set it before it adds or takes out air). 
Summary: auto pilot is awesome and if you have the money, would be money well spent.


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (Alexvr)*

I have the digital controller and think it works great. I never have issues with the ride height button. As described above it is always within 5psi.


_Modified by 07silverbullet at 11:38 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (markfif)*

My ride height function works. I love my autopliot.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (Alexvr)*

love my autopilot also. helped out alot when i had a leaky front bag.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (2.8turbo)*

i have a dakota digital setup so i cant vouch for the autopilot, but when i switched from a switch box to full digital it made things to much nicer. preset heights, compensation for added weight (passengers, fuel, etc). im glad i made the switch.
PS: i really like the way your exhaust tips came out, looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (2.8turbo)*

There is a few different things you need to think about before choosing analog vs. digital. 
Analog setup's you have 2 differenct choices, 
manual paddle valves, or switchbox as far as controlling the valves. 
paddle valves are inexpensive, but come with a few issues, they can be kind of a pain to mount, they need airline to run to them, and running airline side the cars it's annoying. $60-$80ish. 
switchboxes, they are great, and compact, very easy to use and inexpensive compared to a digital setup. $85-$120
then you go into the gauges, analog gauges work great cause they tell u exact pressure, BUT they take lots of space, and have airline runnning to them which just like the paddle valves, running line to them sucks... $75-$100
then we go into a digital gauge, which depending on which company you choose they can use good or bad sending units, i prefer dakota digital. $150-$300. 
then we go into a digital controller, which has the perks of having a preset height (easystreet auto pilot has only 1, ART e3 has 3). But then they are also more expensive. $600-$1200. Digital controllers are gauge and switchbox in 1. So it saves some space.. 
Hope this helps makes ur decision easier..








Another thing to consider is depending on the space, and which valves u run u want to setup the controlelr. 
And also budget of course... 
any other questions post up, but i know this topic has been brought up a bunch before.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (Santi)*

Take it from the guy who just ran an assload of air lines in for the manual paddle switches and the analog gauges..talk about a paiiiiiin. And not to mention your adding a million extra places for small leaks to spring up with the manual kit. If you have the extra $$ go for the digital.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_My ride height function works. I love my autopliot. 

I love how compact the Auto Pilot package is! I'm still messing with my ride height preset, but so far it works for me.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

the autopilot is awesome but the preset didnt work for me until recently.. i forgot what its called in the settings but when i hit the ride height button it used to put each corner up one by one and thats when it didnt work then i changed the setting so they go up all at once and it works now! hoewever i still want a remote option


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (tomespo)*

ahhh damn, all up at once? ill have to look into that.


----------



## Alexvr (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the reply guys, i am game on that digital!!! stay tuned for the next mkv on air


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_ahhh damn, all up at once? ill have to look into that.

Definitely look into it. It's far better than the silly one corner at a time routine. It's one of the options when you scroll through the menu. I forget what it's called...'sequence' on/off or something of that nature.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I just tossed this around and ended up going with a two valve manual setup. I also chose analog gauges. There will be a bit more work running the lines but not a worry, as for leaks... I mean take your time and it's not a problem. I will have a nice write up of the install in my R32 soon.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Definitely look into it. It's far better than the silly one corner at a time routine. It's one of the options when you scroll through the menu. I forget what it's called...'sequence' on/off or something of that nature. 

thanks! im going to do this before i head home


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_ And not to mention your adding a million extra places for small leaks to spring up with the manual kit. If you have the extra $$ go for the digital.

not sure where the extra leaks would come from other than the one splice youd need to run bag pressure back to your gauges... other than that the only thing to watch for would be a line breaking, but some smart routing should get around that. i agree that its not fun to route to the dash though...
ive got manual valves in my mk1 in the dash under the stereo, with gauges in the center console, and the lines just come straight down to a t fitting behind the center console, then continue off to the bags. no leaks.
but i think it has to do with the age of the car - manual stuff could look kind of odd in a newer car unless it was really cleanly installed. i think it looks good in a mk1 or mk2 with that sort of old school feel...


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (ValveCoverGasket)*

I just meant how the kit has one line out of the tank and than it hits a splitter that goes to two lines...and from that it splits again to get your 4 lines...If your not careful those little splitters can leak due to the small amount of line used to connect them. With mine my manual valves are hidden in my armrest..Nobody ever sees them unless im airing up or out..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Digital vs Manual? (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_I just meant how the kit has one line out of the tank and than it hits a splitter that goes to two lines...and from that it splits again to get your 4 lines...If your not careful those little splitters can leak due to the small amount of line used to connect them. With mine my manual valves are hidden in my armrest..Nobody ever sees them unless im airing up or out..

i ran one large line off the tank up to a manifold right by the switches. otherwise itd get way too crowded up under the dash... this also gives you a really easy place to tap into for a "tank pressure" gauge.








then short runs of feed line to each of the switches








and the center console t fittings i mentioned earlier...








again, no leaks, and its all really sturdy


----------

